# Switching to Apple



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

rrk said:


> You need to get the laptop that utility companies use, has some sort of a steel frame, and a cover on the keyboard that actually works well


No I don't. I'm happy with what I get. $379 list buys an adequate laptop that I won't even frown over when I drop it, or on the off chance some dill hole steals it. I also throw away cordless tools when they're abused beyond recognition.

Just a tool, not a monument in a cemetery.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TWhite said:


> They had software to throttle the phone only when the battery was almost dead to preserve battery life. Apple has the highest adoption rate for new iOS updates of any manufacturer.


Yeah, if you believe that story I have a bridge to sell you. They failed to tell tens of millions of people that is what they did and tried to sell them on a new phone when they came in for service.

So glad that Apple was thinking of their clients with this feature.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rrk said:


> You need to get the laptop that utility companies use, has some sort of a steel frame, and a cover on the keyboard that actually works well


I like the Panasonic Toughbooks, but Dell also has a great one, Latitude 14.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

TNTRenovate said:


> TWhite said:
> 
> 
> > They had software to throttle the phone only when the battery was almost dead to preserve battery life. Apple has the highest adoption rate for new iOS updates of any manufacturer.
> ...


You still didn’t refute my post, because you’re wrong.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TWhite said:


> You still didn’t refute my post, because you’re wrong.


I actually did.

They didn't tell 10's of millions of customers.

When customers brought in their phones, they still didn't tell them but tried to sell them a new phone.

When they got caught they made up that lie, which most in the tech business don't buy. But like I said, if you want to swallow that BS, I have a bridge to sell you.

What's even funnier is they said they would stop doing it and turned around and did it to the next generation.

They did finally bury a way to turn it off and on and offered to replace the battery at a discount, but to most, that wouldn't know better would think they needed a new phone.

Keep drinking the koolaid though, it's always amusing to argue with you lugheads.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I always thought I would switch to Mac at some point. But that won’t be happening now. I like Lenovo stuff better. I can get way more Spec for way less money. On top of that, a way better keyboard. 

I still prefer Apple for other stuff. I don’t see myself switching from iPhone or iPad. I have Apple TVs and I use a lot of the Apple ecosystem. There’s compatible services for all that stuff. Some better, some worse. For me it’s just a matter of preference and these happen to be mine.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I switched to apple about ten years ago. I use quickbooks and microsoft word and excel. It all works smoothly....until recently.
Quickbooks works fine now but had a bit of weird quirk a few years ago. Microsoft for Mac is a bit slow but i have not upgraded in a while.

I like the connectivity of apple between phone, desktop etc.. but I feel in general apple has gone down hill. My computer is now slow. All of a sudden since I upgraded OS my stuff is in the cloud. My new iPhone is does weird ****. That I paid 700 bucks for btw.

to answer your question you will have to pay for mac versions of quickbooks and microsoft office but they work the same. I had no problem converting my old files to the apple.

I will probably stick with apple because I am used to it.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

natural1 said:


> I switched to apple about ten years ago. ... My computer is now slow.


The same computer from 10 years ago? 
If it is, they can accumulate leftover bits and pieces from all the updates but there are a few things you can do to clean up what's on it and make it a little snappier. 
Whatever you do, do not get any "Mac Cleaner" or "Mac Shiny" or any of those advertised with sketchy pop up ad software.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TNTRenovate said:


> I actually did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the iPhone 3g on release , 3 year contract, after about 2 years the phone still worked great untill the update after 4g release. The phone turned into a giant turd. 
I knew it was the update. Every one thought I was a conspiracy theorist saying they made every ones 3g phones crap to sell 4g. Years went by and Apple finally admitted they did just that. 
That was my last iPhone, really a shame.. that 3g was a tank.
EDIT: Apple said it's to make the phone not shut down and helped with solving some issues. I'm not buying that horse ****. they want to sell new phones. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

EricBrancard said:


> I always thought I would switch to Mac at some point. But that won’t be happening now. I like Lenovo stuff better. I can get way more Spec for way less money. On top of that, a way better keyboard.


Thinkpads (series X and T especially) from Lenovo are great. Perhaps not as stylish as Apple, but you can already get a quad core processor for the same amount that you'd pay for an entry-level Macbook Pro/Air. Meant to last 10 years, although Macbooks are also great in this respect. Also use Apple products (an iPhone and an iPad), but not being able to upgrade in the latest Macbook models is a big letdown.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I switched everything I had, PCs, Androids, tablets etc. to Apple products about two months ago.

Two weeks later...I was dead.

Andy.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Why are you dead?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

TWhite said:


> Why are you dead?


I died from an Apple overdose, when she came home from work my wife found me sprawled on the kitchen floor, unresponsive, pupils fixed and dilate powdered iPad dust on my face and a syringe of liquefied iPhone still stuck in my arm.

Yes, I had an iPadoid addiction and it finally caught up to me.


Andy.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I died from an Apple overdose, when she came home from work my wife found me sprawled on the kitchen floor, unresponsive, pupils fixed and dilate powdered iPad dust on my face and a syringe of liquefied iPhone still stuck in my arm.
> 
> Yes, I had an iPadoid addiction and it finally caught up to me.
> 
> ...


:sad:Yet, all they can talk about is vaping.:no:

Thoughts and prayers brother, thoughts and prayers.

Hey, is your widow cute? Asking for a friend.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah she's cute and thanks for asking.

By the way, I got better.


Andy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Wait. Were you dead, or were you a newt?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Wait. Were you dead, or were you a newt?


Dead, I was turned into a newt a long time ago.

Andy.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

https://www.mac-forums.com/forums/switcher-hangout/


----------



## Beckon Call (Feb 8, 2020)

I made the switch to Apple computers about 7 years ago. At first the navigating deemed odd, it is different, but with a little time I got used to it. I have not had any viruses or crashes since making the shift.

I use a 15" Retina MacBook, and a 27" iMac. I also have iPhones, iPads and the watch. I love the integration and seamless passing of tasks between devices.


----------



## rtr_rick (Apr 7, 2020)

Definitely takes a little time to get used to the new OS, but if you're already using mostly Apple products, the integration can be really nice. Quickbooks on the Mac is the only thing I have historically hated.


----------

